# Japanese Tree Peony in Bloom



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 22, 2013)

So I managed to overwinter my tree peony again, and this year it will have three blooms. Hurrah! I planted it in 2007 and it only bloomed one other time for me, in 2009. It smells delicious. Did I mention the blooms are enormous?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> ... Did I mention the blooms are enormous?



Either that, or your hand is tiny! WOW!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow! That is incredible! Please post some pictures of the whole plant


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats! Where did you get your tree from? (spring is late up in Calgary; my chinese tree peonies bloomed back in April).


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love all peonies!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2013)

That's remarkable and lovely.


----------



## chris20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice to see they can be grown so far north! They do very well here in Ky.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 25, 2013)

Whole plant: 




New blooms today:


 



This peony is not hardy here. I cover it in mulch for the winter and this past winter I also protected it with a little Styrofoam rose hut.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

wow. That colour is amazing.


----------

